# Guide in der Umgebung von Plütscheid gesucht



## KaetheR (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wir, 10 Bike-begeisterte Mädels aus dem Saarland, die regelmäßig gemeinsam auf Tour sind, sind vom 14.-16.06 in Plütscheid.

Die hier genannten Touren http://vulkan.bike/trailpark-2/ in der Umgebung sind wahrscheinlich überwiegend auf "Waldautobahn", oder?

Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen Guide, der uns (Samstags und ggfs. auch Sonntags) schöne Trails zeigt?
Wir sind mobil und etwas Anfahrt (30-45 Min.) ist okay für uns.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Viele Grüße
Käthe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo Käthe,
du könntest mal bei Eifelbike nachfragen ob die in der Ecke was für Euch haben, ggf. mehr Richtung Daun auf jeden Fall das ist deren "Kerngebiet"

Ebenso deckt https://www.mtb-xpert.de/ einen grossen Teil in der Vulkaneifel ab. Den könnte man auch mal anfragen

Was ihr auch machen könnt da ihr ja mobil seid ist nach Luxemburg / Ferschweiler Plateau fahren. Ein Top Revier ... da kann man sehr schöne Trailrunden drehen, hier wäre Oliscout von https://www.trailtouren.de/ ein möglicher Ansprechpartner.

Plütscheid liegt leider ein wenig Abseits der üblichen "Hot Spots" der Vulkaneifel, ich pers. kenn mich da in der Ecke auch nicht so wirklich prickelnd aus. Fahre meist auch Eher wenn um Daun/Manderscheid oder Luxemburg

Lustig, bei mir in der Ecke habe ich mal vor ein paar Jahren 9 Saarländer durch die Eifel buchsiert 

Grüße
Hubert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaetheR (1. Februar 2019)

Hallo Hubert, 

vielen lieben Dank für Deine Tipps 
Die Seiten hatte ich schon im Auge, aber jetzt weiß ich auch wer wo seine Kerngebiete hat 

Die Saarländer sind überall  Die Teilnehmer kann ich nicht richtig erkennen, aber im Saarland kennt ja jeder jeden...irgendwie.

Viele Grüße
Käthe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2019)

Wenn du bei den "Kommerziellen" nicht so richtig weiter kommst meld Dich einfach nochmal per PN oder so.. vielleicht kann ich mich für einen Tag von der Familie loseisen und Euch das Müllerthal oder so zeigen ... bin auch ehrenamtlicher Trailscout für die DIMB


----------



## KaetheR (27. Februar 2019)

sorry für meine verspätete Rückantwort...vielen lieben Dank für Deine Tipps & Dein Angebot


----------

